
Microsoft director installing Chrome in a presentation because Edge not working - iamcreasy
https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/79qb1k/microsofts_director_installing_google_chrome_in/
======
mattbillenstein
Evidence you should never rest on your laurels -- 90% market share to 9% --
and that on what was obviously the most important platform the world has ever
seen, the internet.

------
DrScump
Third posting in 6 hours. First submit, 27+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15589288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15589288)

